# How Its Made: Hot Dogs (and others, science!)



## ASparkyFox (Jan 23, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is ever curious enough to look these up, but I figured someone out there would be interested in them

Hot Dogs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NzUm7UEEIY

Tabasco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsSd6mNDbNs

Escalators (Escalators!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS-1y10W4z4


----------

